# Cracker zerstört Sicherheits-Mailingliste der Linux-Distributoren



## Newsfeed (4 März 2011)

Ein Cracker hat die Infrastruktur der geschlossenen Liste Vendor-Sec erheblich beschädigt. Auf der Liste stimmten sich bislang Hersteller über noch nicht offiziell gemeldete Lücken ab.

Weiterlesen...


----------

